# Bootsrutenhalter selbst gemacht



## Ralle 24 (7. Januar 2008)

Nervig, diese gekauften Bootsrutenhalter. Instabil, bei Mietbooten oft nicht zu montieren, mit dem Balzer Monsterbarsch an der Rute einfach überfordert.
Jetzt hab ich einen gekauften einem befreundetetn Werkzeugmacher in die Hand gedrückt und ihn gesagt: " Bau mir sowas, aber in vernünftig ".
Hier das Ergebnis. Ist ein klein wenig zu Groß geraten und auch kein Leichtgewicht. Aber unkaputtbar, rostet nicht, lässt sich in jede gewünschte Position verstellen, passt an jedes Boot, und hält bombenfest.
Hier mal ein paar Infos dazu.

Dank VA absolut rostfrei. Lässt sich vertikal ind jede Neigung verstellen und sitzt dann durch die Rippen bombensicher. Die Rohrwandungen sind exakt grade, sieht nur auf dem Bild krumm aus. In das Rohr kommt noch ein Moosgummieeinsatz um die Rute zu schonen. Die Rute hält auch absolut sicher.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter selbst gemacht*

Das Rohrende ist mit einem Gitter verschlossen, damit kein Wasser drin stehen bleiben kann.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter selbst gemacht*

Die Halterung hat eine Weite von 15 cm und dürfte Ausreichen. Durch die Doppelschrauben ist ein sicherer sitz gewährleistet.

Das soll nur mal so als Anregung dienen. Die Abmessungen kann ja jeder nach seinen Bedürfnissen wählen. Klar ist das ohne entsprechende Werkzeuge und Kenntnisse nicht zu machen, insbesondere die Horizontalverstellung mit den Rippen ist was für den Fachmann.


Ralf


----------



## peterws (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter selbst gemacht*

Watt 'n Gerät!
Das kannst Du aber durchaus zum Big Game mitnehmen! 

Aber Spass bei Seite, das Teil macht wirklich einen soliden Eindruck, praktikabel und elegant zugleich. Darf man fragen, was das Ding kosten würde, wäre es nicht Dein "Freund" der das für Dich gebaut hat.


----------



## HD4ever (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter selbst gemacht*

saubere Arbeit !!!! #6


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter selbst gemacht*



peterws schrieb:


> Watt 'n Gerät!
> Das kannst Du aber durchaus zum Big Game mitnehmen!
> 
> Aber Spass bei Seite, das Teil macht wirklich einen soliden Eindruck, praktikabel und elegant zugleich. Darf man fragen, was das Ding kosten würde, wäre es nicht Dein "Freund" der das für Dich gebaut hat.


 
Jo, das Teil ist schon recht beeindruckend. Aber es ist Schluß mit Schraubzwingengerödel, wegdrehen und umknicken. Und das Gewicht stört, wenn überhaupt, nur auf dem Weg vom Kofferraum zum Boot. Aber die Dimensionen kann ja jeder nach seinen Wünschen anpassen.

Zu den Kosten kann ich so leider gar nix sagen. Das Material sind wohl nur ein paar Euro. Wenn´s kein Freund macht, ist der Arbeitslohn der Knackpunkt. Billig wird das sicher nicht. Und da stecken schon ein paar Stunden drin. Die Teile gibt´s für ein paar Euro in Plastik zu kaufen. Hol Dir eins, fahr zum Werkzeugmacher oder Schmied und lass Dir einen KV machen. Wichtig ist eine ausreichende Weite der Halterung, insbesondere wenn man auf Mietboote angewiesen ist. Bei den käuflichen Teilen sind die oft zu eng. Weiß der Himmel warum die Hersteller da nicht mal das Gehirn einschalten.


----------



## DkSven (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter selbst gemacht*

Mahlzeit
JA das ist mal ein echt vernünftiger Bootrutenhalter. Also ich finde der hält was er verspricht(sehr sehr robust)
Nur LEIDER kann man solche teile nirgendwo kaufen:c:c
Und die Teile die man kaufen kann, die passen nicht auf mein Boot. Habe nämlich ne Wandstärke von 10-12cm
Tja, kann man nix machen. Habe es nicht so mit Metall, kann besser mit Holz umgehen:m


----------



## Fishaholic (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter selbst gemacht*

Ich hab mir für meine gekauften, nicht mit deinem edlem Teil zu vergleichenden, billigen Plasik Dingern von Berkley oder so, zwei Brettler zurecht gesägt, mit Bootslack eingelassen, und den orginal Plastik-Fuß drangeschraubt. Das erlaubt mit mittels zweier Schnellspanner (wie Schraubzwingen) das ganze so ziemlich an jeder Bootswand befestigen zu können. Ist zwar auch keine Hi End Lösung, aber geht. Auf Wunsch stell ich mal n Bild rein.


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter selbst gemacht*

Hi!
Im  Vergleich zu den Haltern, sehen meine Down-Easter aus wie Wellblechdosen.
Glückwunsch zu den Teilen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter selbst gemacht*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Im  Vergleich zu den Haltern, sehen meine Down-Easter aus wie Wellblechdosen.


|muahah: Jetzt haste mich aber endgültig überzeugt.
Da muß was besseres her.


----------



## Heilbutt (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter selbst gemacht*

Sehr schönes Teil, und zugleich sehr interessant für mich!!:m

Ich bin seit längerer Zeit dabei nen STABILEN Geberstangenhalter zu konstruieren. (Bisher bleibts leider
nur bei der Theorie). Dabei plane ich auch den Einsatz
von ZWEI Klemmschrauben, so wie du, jedoch im Abstand
von ca. 200 mm zueinader. Falls du deinen Rutenhalter auch
zum Schleppfischen einsetzt, bin ich sehr gespannt auf
deine Erfahrungen damit, ob sich die Reelingklemme stamm
genug anziehen lässt?!?|kopfkrat (Ich meine die Materialstärke
des U-förmig gebogenen Blechbügels könnte für "richtiges
festknallen" zu schwach sein?!?#c)

Der große "Hebel", der beim mot. Schleppen auftritt, 
dürfte dem einer Geberstange bei Fahrt doch recht
ähnlich sein?!?

Genau das ist momentan nämlich mein Problem:
geignete, salzwasserresistente, erschwingliche
Zwingen zu finden...

Also bitte schreib dann mal was über deine Erfahrungen#6

Gruß

Holger


----------



## DkSven (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter selbst gemacht*

Ist zwar auch keine Hi End Lösung, aber geht. Auf Wunsch stell ich mal n Bild rein.[/quote]



Mahlzeit  Fishaholic

Wehre echt spitze wenn du nen paar Bilder reinstellen würdest.
Bin gespannt wie das Teil aussieht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter selbst gemacht*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Teil, und zugleich sehr interessant für mich!!:m
> 
> Ich bin seit längerer Zeit dabei nen STABILEN Geberstangenhalter zu konstruieren. (Bisher bleibts leider
> nur bei der Theorie). Dabei plane ich auch den Einsatz
> ...


 
Selbstverständlich sind die getestet. Der abgebildete ist bereits das zweite Modell.
Mit dem ersten hab ich einige Stunden geschleppt. Zwar nur im Süßwasser, aber mit Motor und mehr als Schrittgeschwindigkeit. 
Mein Problem bestand in erster Linie darin, dass ich gerne mit großen und sehr großen Wobblern fischen. Da baut z.B. der Balzer Monsterbarsch mit seinen 25 cm gehörigen Druck auf, zumal der auch noch etwas höhere Geschwindigkeiten braucht, um auf Tiefe zu kommen. Auch große Tiefenwobbler zerren wie verrückt an der Konstruktion. Kommt dann ein Biß oder Hänger dazu, kollabieren die gekauften Dinger meist.
Zum schleppen im Salzwasser, insbes. mit Downrigger kann ich nix sagen, würde die Teile aber bedenkenlos einsetzen. 

Was das festknallen angeht, hab ich immer noch ein Brettchen untergelegt, da sich die Teile dermaßen fest anziehen lassen, dass ich Schäden an der Reling befürchtete. 
Allerdings ist die Halterung das am einfachsten zu bauende Teil. Es macht vom Aufwand her keinen Unterschied, ob man 2, 3 oder 5 mm dickes VA nimmt. Man kann auch drei oder vier Klemmschrauben anbringen und statt einer Flügelschraube eine Hebelschraube verwenden. Geht halt auf´s Gewicht. Ich denke aber, das die Geberstange weniger Druck ausübt, als ein großer Tiefenwobbler

Die Geberstange ist übrigens auch in Planung. Dauert aber noch ne Weile, weil er es ja in seiner Freizeit und für Lau baut. Da will ich nicht drängeln. .


----------



## marca (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter selbst gemacht*

Das Ganze auch noch gesandstrahlt und sogar signiert,wenn meine Äuglein mich nicht täuschen!!!???
Alle Achtung!
Ich bin vom Fach und weiß was das für eine Arbeit war/ist.
Glückwunsch zu deinem Teil und deinem Freund!


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter selbst gemacht*



marca schrieb:


> Das Ganze auch noch gesandstrahlt und sogar signiert,wenn meine Äuglein mich nicht täuschen!!!???
> Alle Achtung!
> Ich bin vom Fach und weiß was das für eine Arbeit war/ist.
> Glückwunsch zu deinem Teil und deinem Freund!


 

Signiert ?????:q Nee, so weit isses noch nicht. Gesandstrahlt ja, das is aber nur Optik. 

Is schon ein Guter, mein Werkzeugmacher. Werd ihm den Thread hier mal zeigen, der Zuspruch freut ihn sicher auch. Leider angelt er nicht.


----------



## Pike`nFly (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter selbst gemacht*

Hi Ralle echt saubere Arbeit die Teile und gut durchdacht! 

Bin Mechatroniker und habe mir auch einige angefertigt sind fast genauso wie deine!  Nur ist bei mir die Möglichkeit den Halter an der Bordwand zu spannen, also die Spannvorichtung quasi, mit 2 Flexiblen Plastikscheiben ausgestattet welche mit einem Kugelgelenken versehen sind! diese Plastikfüße sind noch mit einer Gummiunterlage versehen! 

Auch ist bei mir die Halterung der Angel durch zwei zueinander versetzte im halbkreis gebogene Röhrchen gelöst worden! 
Finde man bekommt die Angel leichter raus wenn ein guter Fisch gebissen hat!

Den ein oder anderen habe ich noch von diesen schönen Teilen!

Gruß Pike`nFly


----------



## Heilbutt (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter selbst gemacht*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was das festknallen angeht, hab ich immer noch ein Brettchen untergelegt, da sich die Teile dermaßen fest anziehen lassen, dass ich Schäden an der Reling befürchtete.
> Allerdings ist die Halterung das am einfachsten zu bauende Teil. Es macht vom Aufwand her keinen Unterschied, ob man 2, 3 oder 5 mm dickes VA nimmt. Man kann auch drei oder vier Klemmschrauben anbringen und statt einer Flügelschraube eine Hebelschraube verwenden. Geht halt auf´s Gewicht. Ich denke aber, das die Geberstange weniger Druck ausübt, als ein großer Tiefenwobbler
> 
> .


 
Klar der Fertigungsaufwand ist natürlich der gleiche, ich
hätte nur geglaubt das dein Blech beim spannen nachgibt
(Du schreibst von 150 mm lichte Weite)!?!
Um so besser, wenn du keine Probleme damit hast!!#6
Das ermutigt mich sehr - ich hab letztlich geplant meine
Zwingen aus 10 mm 4kant-Edelstahl warmzubiegen!! und
200 mm weit auseinander (bessere Momentabstützung)
zu positionieren.
Irgendwie haben wir es immer wieder geschafft mit
z.B. 10 PS-Motoren die Geberstange hochzuhebeln
(mit Titeloc-Klemme)!?!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Fishaholic (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter selbst gemacht*

Bestimmt nicht mit deinen zu vergleichen, aber mit minimalem Aufwand dann doch tauglich.
(Bei größter Last, hält allerdings die Verzahnung für die Neigung nicht, so wie von Dir beschrieben) Hat vom Chiemsee, Schweden und Norwegen schon einiges miterlebt.

http://img135.*ih.us/img135/7928/dsc00032kk1.jpg


----------



## Fishaholic (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter selbst gemacht*

By brettler, shot with K800i at 2008-01-08


----------



## Fishaholic (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter selbst gemacht*

sorry, irgendwie war das wohl der falsche Link....

http://img135.*ih.us/img135/7928/dsc00032kk1.th.jpg
http://img227.*ih.us/img227/8085/dsc00031xv9.th.jpg


----------

